# Japanese Translation needed for Me262C-1a HWK 109-502 pic, kudasai :)



## razor1uk (Sep 21, 2011)

There's some project work for Il2, at SAS1946 Me 262 Interceptor III WIP Project, that would require definately under 30 minutes of yor time, needing only a few translations of Japanese words to English from the picture above; especially concerning the text underneath the rear fusalage, for the undeslung external piping.

Any help that you can provide please dear members/readers (and fellow aero buffs), would be very greatly appreciated. 
Domo Arigato

Lewis (razor1uk)

Walter Werk - a site one of our memebers found, I hope this could be useful for others


----------

